# We rode through the City!



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Fortunately, we got the privilege to ride in the Mandeville Eve parade! It was an awesome experience. If you live in a town that has parades I highly advise you to talk to the council and letting your group ride in one. The crowd loved it! Here's a little clip my friend caught It'll be put in HD when we use it in our next video... I've never herd so many screams in my life over a wheelie!

[ame=http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=IMG_1221.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Looks like yall were having a good time !! I've had a chance to ride in the Gardendale Christmas Parade a couple times but haven't been able to make it yet, hopefully I can this year.. Everybody fixes them up with lights and stuff, really cool..They banned atv's for a couple years there cause' people were doing burnouts and acting a fool, they said it was a safety, liability issue.. This was the first year they let them back in..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I love parades! Only excuse we get to ride atvs on the streets. We usually ride in our cities parade. Lots of fun. Sucks though no wheelies! hehe


----------

